# Need to find a home for Harold



## cyblood (May 15, 2012)

Hi all - I'm looking to find a home for our good friend Harold. Our teenage son brought him home this past April when he found him on a barn floor where all the other pigeons had been captured for auction. We raised him from a squab, syringe feeding, heating pad, the works (this site was so helpful in his survival). 

He's a great bird, but we've recently had some household changes that are preventing us from keeping him.

I am located in south central PA and willing to travel to move him to the right home.

Please let me know if you can help. Thanks! Chris


----------



## cyblood (May 15, 2012)

Here's his pic:

http://s6.postimage.org/l3rpeqzj5/Harold1.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous pigeon you have there! I'm too far away to help, but hope you can find him a good home in your area.

Terry


----------



## bluegreenduck (Sep 27, 2012)

*possible home*

check your pm


----------



## cyblood (May 15, 2012)

*New Home!*

Was finally able to place him with a generous lady from mid-state PA. Thanks to all who took the time to view and consider.


----------

